# Liz Gruen - Behavior Seminar, thoughts?



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

I just wanted to see if anyone had heard of a woman named Liz Gruen. A local training club near me is having her hold a behavior seminar at the club and I wanted to see if it was worth signing up for. The seminar is supposed to be directed at aggressive and reactive dogs, but there isn't much more information posted than that. 

Anyone know of her or her training practices? 

Thanks!


----------

